
Ask HN: Working Remotely but as a Foreigner - mrpotatochips
There are tons of threads on HN talking about remote work, but it seems most of the time it&#x27;s assumed that the company you work for is either in the same country you are living or has your same nationality.<p>I&#x27;m about to graduate from college and I&#x27;m thinking on attempting to work remotely in the US being a foreigner.<p>I&#x27;d like to know If anyone has experience working for a US company while being a foreigner (non US-Citizen).<p>In particular:<p>1) Can you work as an employee? I assume you can&#x27;t because you don&#x27;t have a SSN and therefore you can&#x27;t be put on payroll by your employer. My guess that while you could have an employee relationship, you would actually be legally working as a contractor. Is this correct?<p>2) How do international contracts work? If you sign a contract with a foreign company, how do you ensure the contract is respected when no country has jurisdiction over the other? (or does it?)<p>3) Are there any taxes you need to pay in the US additional to the ones you pay in your home country?<p>4) How do you get paid? Do you use just a regular Wire Transfer or something else (Payoneer, Transferwise, etc)? Do&#x2F;Should you open a US Bank account? Do&#x2F;Should you open a business bank account?<p>5) How was your experience finding a job, getting &quot;hired&quot; and working there?<p>Cheers.
======
gregjor
1) Not without a visa that permits employment. You can contract with US
companies but you can't work while physically in the US.

2\. Cost of enforcing a contract will normal far surpass the amount involved,
jurisdiction across national borders won't matter unless you're a
multinational corporation. Don't put yourself in a position where your
customer can owe you a lot of money. Bill by small short-term deliverables, or
by hours worked, no less frequently than monthly.

3\. The US only taxes citizens, permanent residents, and holders of visas that
permit work in the US. As a non-citizen working remotely from abroad you
aren't subject to US income taxes.

4\. Transferwise, Square, PayPal, wire. Some foreign banks have US branches
that take deposits. You probably can't open a US Bank account from abroad. You
don't need a business bank account but some people find it useful to separate
personal expenses.

5\. I'm a US citizen working remotely so I don't know personally. I have
friends who aren't US citizens working remotely for US companies. If you offer
something of value you can probably find customers.

------
pseingatl
1\. You cannot be a W-4 employee because you have no legal right to work in
the US. You can do work on a contract basis. If you are working outside the
US, you have no US-source income and only owe based on the laws of your
country of residence. You shouldn't get a 1099, but you might.

2\. Parties to a contract will perform as long as they are happy. You can
specify a governing law and international arbitration in case of disputes.

3\. No.

4\. Wire transfer to foreign bank. Most domestic US companies will balk at
anything that's not an ACH transfer. Companies that do business
internationally know how to find the wire desk at the bank.

5\. If you are a US citizen or permanent resident, the above doesn't apply.
Along with Liberia and Myanmar, the US is one of only three nations that tax
its citizens' worldwide income regardless of residence.

